# userids with samba 3

## Holly

hi,

when i mount samba3-shares with linux and specify uid and gid parameters, they seem to be ignored. instead of these ids the (numeric) useids from the samba server are used. so, files that belong to 1000:100 on the server box belong to 1000:100 on the client (just like nfs does). i don't want that because i don't have the same userids on both server and client.

samba 2.2.8a didn't do that. can i disable this feature for samba3?

bye, holly

----------

## TyroneSlothrop

I suffered the problem, too. You have to have a recent samba server (>3.0) and a 2.6 kernel for this. The problem are the so called unix extensions (go check the samba documentation about them), which are turned on by default on newer sambas.

This can also lead to an interesting security hole, since suid bits are honourd, too: http://seclists.org/lists/bugtraq/2004/Feb/0340.html

Solution (getting back old bahaviour of f.e. uid and gid in fstab):

Add

```
unix extensions = no
```

to your server's smb.conf global section.

----------

## Holly

 *TyroneSlothrop wrote:*   

> I suffered the problem, too. You have to have a recent samba server (>3.0) and a 2.6 kernel for this. The problem are the so called unix extensions (go check the samba documentation about them), which are turned on by default on later sambas.

 

iirc 2.6 isn't even needed, at least on the server side. my samba server ran the current gentoo-sources at that time. the client on which the problem occured had a 2.6 kernel.

----------

## TyroneSlothrop

 *Holly wrote:*   

> iirc 2.6 isn't even needed, at least on the server side. my samba server ran the current gentoo-sources at that time. the client on which the problem occured had a 2.6 kernel.

 

That's true. I think that only on the client side 2.6 sources are needed. I should have stated so explicitly.

----------

## starachna

many thanks for documenting it here, i was having the same problem, but because of your replies i was able to sort it out quickly, once again, many thanks and all the best to the both of ou.

----------

## dirke

Just an addition: I was suffering from the same problem and am running the smb client with kernel 2.4 against a SunOS server, with both having samba 3.0.5. Deactivating the "unix extensions" in smb.conf didn't suffice. I had to explicitly disable this feature in the kernel to make it work.

----------

